# Was ist besser NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti oder ATI Mobility Radeon HD 6970 ???



## SpieleKing (15. Mai 2011)

Habe eine einfache frage und zwar ist die GTX 56oTi schelechter oder besser als die mobiele HD 6970???? wen nein mit was wären die grafikkarten zu vergleichen.Finde keine vergleichtest =/. Hoffe auf hilfe


----------



## SpieleKing (15. Mai 2011)

ps: wie ist die gt 555m im gegensatz zur gtx 260? ist sie besser oder schlechter?


----------



## usopia (15. Mai 2011)

SpieleKing schrieb:


> Habe eine einfache frage und zwar ist die GTX 56oTi schelechter oder besser als die mobiele HD 6970???? wen nein mit was wären die grafikkarten zu vergleichen.Finde keine vergleichtest =/. Hoffe auf hilfe


 Eine HD 6970 Mobile kann man natürlich nicht mit der "normalen" HD 6970 für Desktop-Rechner vergleichen, die Mobile sind immer ne ganze Ecke schwächer.
Heißt im Umkehrschluß: die GTX 560Ti ist stärker als eine 6970 Mobile, ich schätze mal fast doppelt so schnell.


----------



## SpieleKing (16. Mai 2011)

um fast das doppelte????


----------



## usopia (16. Mai 2011)

...ja, schätze ich mal, bin aber nicht sicher. Es gibt halt leider kaum Tests, in denen mobile mit Desktop-GPUs verglichen werden aber ich denke, das könnte so hinkommen.


----------



## quaaaaaak (16. Mai 2011)

schau dir mal ein bild der hd6970Mobile an:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist eine grafikkarte für laptops, der unterschied besteht im namen zwar nur im mobile aber der leistungsunterschied ist brachial, ich denke nicht das die gtx560ti doppelt so schnell ist wie eine hd6970m, zumindest nicht pauschal, denn bei mobile karten muss man darauf achten wie stark die cpu ist.


----------



## usopia (16. Mai 2011)

stimmt was du sagst, quaaaak. Ich habe gerade mal paar Benchmarks gesucht und muß meine Einschätzung evtl. revidieren. Nachdem was ich so sehen konnte, ist eine mobile 6970 fast so schnell wie die 560 Ti, obwohl es wie gesagt sehr schwierig ist ein halbwegs genaue Aussage zu treffen. Da spielen halt viele Faktoren mit rein wie CPU, Auflösung, Testsettings usw.

www.tomshardware.com/reviews/radeon-hd-6970m-mobility-radeon-eurocom-panther,2847-9.html

und:
www.computerbase.de/artikel/grafikkarten/2011/test-nvidia-geforce-gtx-560-ti-sli/8/#abschnitt_call_of_duty_mw2


----------



## SpieleKing (16. Mai 2011)

ok danke  Naja dan lohtn es sich wohl nciht ein notebook mit so einer zu kaufen, da bin ich besser beraten mir lieber eine mit gt 555m zu kaufen. klar die ist noch weit aus schwächer aber dafür würde mich das notebook 400 euro weniger kosten.Da wäre es einfach logischer mein desktop mit einer gtx 560 ti auszustatten die ist ja schon günstig.das notebook kann cih dan für unterwegs nutzen muss dan halt einw enig grafik runterschalten,aber naja zocken kann ich mti der gt55m ja trotzdem


----------



## Herbboy (16. Mai 2011)

Also, was wolltest Du denn für das Notebook ausgeben? Vlt. reicht für die Spiele ja sogar eine 540m völlig aus, und dann kommst Du mit nur 600€ hin und kannst für den PC eine nochmal bessere nehmen?


----------



## SpieleKing (18. Mai 2011)

habe mir ein von Deviltech zusammen gebaut der knapp 900 kostet.Wichtig ist mir halt das ich viel,für wenig Geld bekomme.Den ich mir halt zusammen gebaut hat hat ein i7 (2 Generation),4-6 gb(absolut ausreichent) und halt eine GT555 2GB.Hier muss ich sagen das ich im internet kein Notebook von Acer,Asus oder einem anderen Hersteller gefunden hab der es preis leistungsmässig aufnehmen konnte.Die Notebooks von dennen mit einer gleichwertigen Graka fingen bei 1100 euro an.Zudem muss ich auch sagen das die leistung allgemein von dem zusammengestellten Notebook von Deviltech stimmen, er hat ein full HD Bildschirm 2XUSB 3.0, 2XUSB 2.0 uns Sata. Aber seht selbst:http://www.deviltech.de/deviltech.php/sid/1f74c6d3e24ff0dc74a4c3e7ee2a52f1/cl/details/cnid/8a142c3e4143562a5.46426637/anid/8a647c904ec905467.19202626/Fire-DTX/


----------



## Herbboy (18. Mai 2011)

Das hier würd ähnlich sein von der Leistung her: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a623681.html  oder auch http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a575298.html  FullHD find ich bei nur 15 Zoll ehrlich gesagt Unsinn. Musst Du aber selber wissen


----------



## SpieleKing (18. Mai 2011)

Jo danke aber der ist von der leistung schlechter und die technik ist auch schon veraltet.Zudem kostet er auch mehr als der von Deviltech,für den preis würde ich ein bluy ray mit dazu bekommen  Trotzdem danke  Hat jemand den schon erfahrung mit einer nvidia gt540m oder nvidia gt550m gemacht? ist sie stärker als eine nvidia gtx 260????(desktop)


----------



## Herbboy (18. Mai 2011)

Also, eine Notebook AMD 5850 / 5870 ist halt ähnlich stark wie eine GT555 - die ist schon etwas stärker, aber nicht wirklich sooo viel (hängt halt auch immer vom einzelnen Modell ab, und vom Spiel) - wäre halt eine Alternative gewesen, aber der Preis bei deviltech ist schon völlig o.k - ist denn der Preis bei deviltech mit windows? 


Hier hast Du Benches zur 555 http://www.notebookcheck.com/N... die 550 ist langsamer: http://www.notebookcheck.com/N... und die 540m natürlich nochmal langsame, so ca. 5-10% http://www.notebookcheck.com/N... allerdings kriegst Du die schon in Notebooks ab 600€ inkl. nem Sandy Bridge core i5 - wäre halt die Frage, was Dir die 555 wert ist. 


Im Vergleich zur Desktop GTX 260 dürften die aber alle langsamer oder vlt. gerade so gleichstark sein. Eine mobile AMD 5870 kommt nicht ganz an eine Desktop 5770 ran, und die wiederum ist ja mit einer Desktop GTX260 vergleichbar. Die 5870 wiederum ist kaum schwächer als eine GT555, insofern: besser als eine Desktop GTX 260 ist die 540m auf keinen Fall, die 540m kommt vielleicht grad so ran, aber ich denke eher, dass die klar schwächer ist - nur die GT555 wäre wohl in etwa gleichstark.


----------



## SpieleKing (18. Mai 2011)

ne ist nicht mit Windows aber sind ja auch nut knapp 70-80 euro.Zudem hab ich noch Vista und Win7 rumfliegen(und jaaaaaa sind original) =P.Sschonmal danke  ja mir ist es halt wichtig das ich die spiele die ich jetzt spiele, alle spielen kann flüssig.Und halt neue auch noch zocken kann.Denke die GT555 ist schon ausreichent für notebook werden dan noch eien 560ti für mein anderen pc kaufen  hast noch andere tipps? wie ist das MSI Notebook mit der lautstärke? Nutzt ein Ati Notebook auch die auf den I Prozessor eingebaut Intel graka für idel betrieben? Nvidias haben ja so ein system dafür hat ati das auch ?


----------

